# Gulp Shrimp



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

I hear a lot of guys talking about using "Gulp" shrimp to catch reds. Can anyone shed some light on this? What size, how to rig them? Do you put a egg weight and sink them, or fish them middle, top? Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## YakAtak (Oct 11, 2007)

I use a 1 oz jighead or a flutterhook.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

1/8, 1/4, or 3/8 oz jig head depending on depth. 1/8 is what i use the most.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Freespool (11/22/2007)*1/8, 1/4, or 3/8 oz jig head depending on depth. 1/8 is what i use the most.


:withstupid


----------



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

TO ANSWER HIS QUESTION????? "GULP" shrimp are imitation plastic like shrimp impregnated with and immersed in a stinky liquid that attracts fish from the scent. They work, and are handy to use when live shrimp are not available. Many a fisherman swear by them. They are available at any bait store or Wall Mart but are expensive(~$1 a piece). New penny 3? appear to be the most popular. They can be fished any way you want....under a popping cork or on a frelined jig head. I personally do not think they beat live shrimp but that is just one opinion.



Now????. they are sold in small($19) and large($39) buckets with plenty of stinky liquid or in small packets(about $6) Watch out for these "bucket" screw top containers! The lids do not seem to work that easily and I have found they leak, losing that precious stinky liquid. Tip: I went to Wall Mart and bought come glass bell jars either screw top, snap top or one that just the top plugs in snugly(these are all small and can hold 10 shrimp). Then I bought a bucket and transferred some into the glass jar with enough stinky liquid to cover using a turkey baster. You can then shake the jar to be sure there is a lot of "stink" on the shrimp. This technique should last several seasons especially if you spill the jar, you have plenty more in the big bucket at home.



I hope this helps.



AJ


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

yes, that helps a lot. Thank You!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *vspivey (11/21/2007)*I hear a lot of guys talking about using "Gulp" shrimp to catch reds. Can anyone shed some light on this? What size, how to rig them? Do you put a egg weight and sink them, or fish them middle, top? Any help would be greatly appreciated!












http://www.jamesriveroutdoors.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=JRO&Category_Code=G2&gclid=CKqtv_mY848CFQINPAodQx8RLg


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks "Tuna Man". I bought some today.... $40 bucks! But if they work, I don't care how much they cost!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

I try to use the lightest jigheadI can for accurate casting depending on depth and wind conditions. Uusually 1/8, 1/4.

Of course only the *most accurate casters* use the heavy jigheads in shallow water, but they sight fish andare good enough to hit the fish right between the eyes, thereby knocking them out! Then they troll over and pick them up, i just don't think that's as much fun as reeling them in!oke

You also might want to try the *jerkbaits* by Gulp, they are quite deadly as well!


----------



## vspivey (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey guys here's a question?? I was throwing 4" Gulp shrimp tonight on a 1/4 oz jig head, I threw out & let settle, at least I think it was settling to bottom, and then slowing pulled up a little and let drop, pull up and let drop, and the slow retreive. All I caught was trout, I did caught a 27" Red, but that was on live shrimp. What's the trick to caught reds on these Gulp shrimp, what's the best reteive????


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

> *vspivey (11/28/2007)*Hey guys here's a question?? I was throwing 4" Gulp shrimp tonight on a 1/4 oz jig head, I threw out & let settle, at least I think it was settling to bottom, and then slowing pulled up a little and let drop, pull up and let drop, and the slow retreive. All I caught was trout, I did caught a 27" Red, but that was on live shrimp. What's the trick to caught reds on these Gulp shrimp, what's the best reteive????


I'm not sure of the "proper" way. I use the same set up as you w/ the 1/4 jig head and 4". I usually let them hit bottom and slowly try to bump them on the retrieve. I've caught everything from specs, flounder, reds, and pomps like that. However I have had a slot red hit one on a pretty quick retrieve near the top of the water when I was wading the sound. I think sometimes the fish cant resist the crack that Berkely puts in that juice!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

"The Juice" (Not O.J. Simpleton but the stuff in the bag) is indeed majic.

Used the last GULP last trip so I tied on a Sassy Shad jerkbait.

SLOW untilI stuck some regular old Sassy Shad's into the GULP bag and rolled them around a bit. 

Caught fish again on the Sassy Shad with GULP deoderant until I ran out of those.

That GULP juice is Trout CRACK!!!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Just don't dry it out and smoke it. It'll make your lips pucker!!!!!


----------



## reefdonkey (Sep 30, 2007)

All good advice. I have had better success with Reds using a 4" gulp shrimp and just a circle hook. Throw it out and twitch it back in like you would a jerk bait just slower. If the water is deeper than 4', go with a jig head.



Hope this helps, 



Nick


----------

